# Username aus Java lesen



## nastrovje (21. Mai 2004)

hi all!

ich programmiere einen kleinen Messenger der auch schon ganz ordentlich funkioniert. Um neue Users im Netzwerk suchen zu können und dem Benutzer da ein wenig Hilfe zu leisten müsste ich noch ein paar Informationen mehr kriegen. 1. wie kann ich alle erreichbaren IPs in meinem Gateway herauskriegen?
und 2. wie kann ich aus einer IP den unter windows (NT) eingeloggten username ermitteln?

TIA


----------



## Roar (21. Mai 2004)

das geht nicht mit Pure Java. entweder machst du das mit JNI oder du musst Runtime.exec() benutzen, damit den entsprechenden windows-konsolenbefehl ausführen und die ausgabe parsen.


----------



## DP (21. Mai 2004)

hier: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/essential/system/properties.html, da bekommste schonmal den user-name raus.


----------

